# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  (حقل العمران) من قصائد إبراهيم العمران

## وريد الورود

(حقل العمران)


قالت وردةٌ من حقل العمرانِ
يكفني من آهات الزمانٍ

 
أصبحت دنياي أشواك صبارٍ
وأصبحت ورودي سجن أمانِ

لم يأتني الجمال حتى أوانِ
ولا الجمال من مائه سقاني

 
آه يا دنيتي لم يبقى عشقٍ
إلا بجرح الآلام لقاني

سوء الدنيا ودين الطغى
أراه بعينه السوداء يراني

 
ما بي والإنحراف عن دين الهُدى
وهل يبقى غيره في سائر الأديانِ

والله ما بقى غيره في العُلى
ولا علا معه ديانِ

 
فما بال الناس في طريق الخطأ
ألم يأتي النبيُ ببرهانِ

لكن لمن أروي الرُوى
ومن يسمعني غير كيانِ

 
تمني اللسان وصول العِظة
إلى سائر الأذهانِ

لكن العقول ضعيفةٌ
ما بها ذرة إيمانِ

 
فيا ربي أغفر وأرحم للذي
ساعد على إيمان إنسانِ

وكن معينا لمن ألفت
إنتباه كل سرحانِ

 
أنت ربي وسيدي ومولاي
يا غافر الذنوب يا رحمنِ

أهدي وأغفر وأرحم لكل
مؤمن ترك الشيطانِ

 
{ربنا لا تؤخذنا إن نسينا
أو أخطأنا} قول القرآنِ

سلام على من اتبع الهُدى
بها خاتمة لساني

 
تأليف / إبراهيم العمران

----------


## التوبي

*أبدعت وجدت بالألحان* 

*يامن أتى من العمران* 

*كم كنت مشتاقاً للحرفِ* 

*فنـّك يظهر في العنوان* 

*مقطوعه منها أعـرف* 

*أنك كاتب ومُبدع وفـنان* 

*أخي تسلم على هذا العطاء والروعه* 

*كلماتك جميله*  
*تحياتي*

----------


## وريد الورود

شكرًا يامن لك القصائد وقفت
فينابيع شِعركَ بعقولنا جرفت

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلمووووو يعيني على هيك حركااااات>>>اكيييييد مؤلف العائله
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي الكريم
اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم
ولاعدمنااااااا جديدك
موفق لكل خير

----------


## كبرياء

*گلمٍـآتِـ رٍآئعُـهُـ ..* 
*لطَرٍحِـ مٍـوٍفٍـَقِـ ..*
*يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ عُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..* 
*لآعُـدُمٍــ ..* 
*گبُـرٍيًـآء*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

صح لسانك واعتلا شانك

تسلم الانامل اخوي وريد 

دمت كما تحب 

تحيااااتووووو

عشووووقه...~ْ}

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد كلمات روعة واحساس مرهف يسلموا ها الايادي يعطيك الف عافية دوم تحياتوووا غروبة

----------

